# why has my cat suddenly become my new shaddow?



## littleblackcat (Dec 26, 2011)

my little female cat buffy has become inseperable from me. 6 am every morning she is a meowing and scratching at my door. she has dry food in her bowls and her litter tray isnt that messy at all i even clean it before i go to bed and makes sure everythings toppped up for her cause i thought that might be it but it isnt. she is constantly walking under my feet and follows me everywhere. i cant leave the house without her coming. she will go outside for a short period of time but has stopped wandering off and stays in the garden and every few minutes is back inside making such a fuss of me. if i go in another room and shut the door she is going frantic crying and scratching. she was like this a little as a kitten then she became so independant after gettin my other cat but now shes reverted to this again but worse than before. since bein spade shes become quite nasty to people and your very lucky if she lets you stroke her and pick her up if she doesnt no you. she loves lying on anything that is mine like me clothes and i am always finding her asleep on my things bless her. she may have the odd low meow at me like when i brought her home from my mother in laws today but i think that was jst protest but if anyone else tries that she claws em or will bite em. but i think she knows what mummy says goes so no point in trying to dissagree. why has she become so clung and why can i get 5 mins peace. i love her to bits but she drives me potty sometimes. is there nething i can do to detatch her from me just a little and make her more friendly to others so she can pester them for a bit hehe.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

She is probably clingy because she feels insecure. Are there changes or
upheavals going on around her at the moment, or is she being moved out of her familiar territory and into somewhere strange, or where there is another cat? (You mention your MIL's) 

Or are you having work done on your house or garden perhaps? My cats are interested in the odd visitor once or twice a week, but get anxious and stressed if there is a stranger (e.g. a workman) coming in day after day for a week. Cats thrive on routine and like being in a familiar environment where they feel safe.. 

If she is driving you potty with her demands for attention the only thing you can do is ignore her sometimes. Choose a time consistently when to refuse her your attention, e.g. perhaps when you are on the computer. She will learn eventually not to bother you at those times. But you will have to be prepared to harden yourself to her cries and entreaties until she has learnt.

Minx


----------



## The Minkey (Feb 6, 2012)

Shortly after coming to live with me, my cat Tia went into heat before she was due to be spayed. Since being spayed, she still displays rhythmic behavioural changes similar to being in and out of heat, just nowhere near as intense. Could this be happening with your girl?


----------



## littleblackcat (Dec 26, 2011)

i dont no whats with her. my next door neighbours have a cat but shes fine with him so i dunno if its another cat. the only things ive done to my home is done some planting in my garden and she seems to love to sit and watch me do it. i try and egnore her whens shes cryin at the door but she will then go quiet for a little bit then start again and again and its none stop til i come out. nothings really changed their routine is basically the same and my other cat soaps is fine.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

She could get along with the visiting neighbor's cat just fine, but still be worried that she'll no longer be your favorite, if you know what I mean. She could just be clingy because she wants to stay #1 in your heart.


----------



## littleblackcat (Dec 26, 2011)

could be i have been fussing him alot more as his isnt very well looked after by my neighbours. shes fine with me fussing soaps my male cat but she get all my atention when hes gone off out on an explore and im with her more than him. ill buy her some nice new toys and spend sum quality time with her when soaps is off on his adventures hopefully it might help her become a little less clingy.


----------

